# S&w 686



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

So i am looking at getting a 686. i love the feel of it. It will mostly be a hunting gun.. and may sit by my beretta on the night stand. So my problem is this.... 4" or 6" barrel? Anyone have a 686 and have any input? i have held both and i can't make up my mind. i like the 6" but will it be too long/a pain to unholster? Sure the extra FPS from the longer barrel would be nice but not a complete necessity. Do you think the accuracy will be a huge difference at 60+ yrds between the two? I appreciate any input.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

60 yds not so much but 75-80 yeah you would see the difference,I can tell at 40 yd.


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

a huge difference or just alittle? Drifter, do you hunt with yours? which one do you have?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

for the most part the two inches help the shooter's performance more than the gun's.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a 686 with a short barrel. Most hunting revolvers have longer barrels, 6-7 inches. I woud go with the longer barrel. I have shot many revolvers with a longer barrel and it increased my accuracy a lot.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I say get a rifle if you are planning on shooting deer at 60 yards. A handgun isn't made for those distances, especially a 4" or 6" .357.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a 686 and love it, did kill a doe at 35 yards. But I think I would prefer the 6 inch barrel... If I was to be using it to hunt a nice pistol scope would be the ticket. I have known guys that could shoot all day out to 100 yards and keep a softball size group, but they did have a scope. 
Good luck!
ps: use a shoulder holster setup with scope, they are nice as well.


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

thanksfor the input guys. ONEOLDCHIEF, do most shoulder holsters except scopes or do you need to modify one? anyone recommend a good round for hunting? i think i am going to lean on getting a 6".. but the other day i did see a S&W 629... but i think im still sold on the 686....


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Had one many years ago. 6". Put a Comp-slab on it and it was awesome. The extr weight reduced muzzle flip. Killed lots on deer with it using irons and scoped. 75 yards was furthest I shot at a deer. I took it clean. I like the 6".


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

You will have to get a holster that is made for a scoped pistol. Should be easy to find. 
Good luck and happy hunting.


----------

